# p12a4 fuel rail control pump stuck closed/p2293 fuel reg perf 2



## bcracer (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a 07 audi q7 3.6 ltr this came in with no fuel pressure and no power we changed the hi pressure pump now i have lots of power ive also changed a check valve on hi pressure fuel rail and also both sensors . but these to codes keep coming back after one drive cycle anyone who has any ideas would be appreciated. i suspect cam lobe problem but not sure ...oh ya ive replaced 3 hi pressure pumps now all brand new from audi/vw dealer...


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

*Similar codes*

I have an exact same Q. I have had the same code come up several times, none of the times are the same. A bit of online research has lead me to your thread. 

Some things that have fixed others. The low pressure sensor was replaced by a guy as a last resort, seemed to have worked.

Fuel filter was replaced on anotherr vehicle thread of the same problem. It fixed his problem.

But the cam follower has come up several times on various boards as one of the problems.

Where the hell is the fuel filter on the Q7 3.6l? In the tank? Looked high and low, can't find it.


----------



## 87socorro (Oct 30, 2011)

hi there sorry to bring back old thread my 2007 touareg 3.6 lt is throwing the same codes any idea on where to start i have only had this car for two months and out of warrant car runs sluggish at times and then runs like a champ others. any help? 
\


----------



## DSilus (Sep 10, 2013)

Same car. Same issue. Have you found a Fix yet?


----------

